
Show HN: Tiny cross-platform webview library for C/Golang - zserge
https://github.com/zserge/webview
======
bananicorn
Could this be used with local html files?

And if so, does it handle JS as well?

That'd be a viable option for some simple electron projects then...

It's pretty cool either way, I might use it sometime :)

edit: formatting

~~~
streamer45
Well, since it uses WebKit as rendering engine (on OSX and Linux at least) it
must definitely support CSS and JS.

